# Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. November 2012)

*Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

					Corsair präsentiert mit der H100i und der H80i neue Versionen von zwei seiner Komplettwasserkühlungen. Im Vergleich zu den älteren Versionen wurden die Geräuschemissionen der Wasserkühlungen verringert - die Kühlleistung hingegen soll weiter verbessert worden sein. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*


----------



## lol2k (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

Würde mich über einen Test freuen!
Den H100 habe ich seit über einem Jahr verbaut und bin zufrieden! Bin gespannt ob Corsair deutlich bessere Werte erreicht mit dem neuen Modell!


----------



## Cuddleman (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*



lol2k schrieb:


> Würde mich über einen Test freuen!
> Den H100 habe ich seit über einem Jahr verbaut und bin zufrieden! Bin gespannt ob Corsair deutlich bessere Werte erreicht mit dem neuen Modell!


 
Dito!

Die noch erhältlichen H100, haben jetzt auch schon den Preis von 120 in Euro erreicht! 

Gut 30€ mehr als noch vor 2Monaten.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Die noch erhältlichen H100, haben jetzt auch schon den Preis von 120 in Euro erreicht!
> 
> Gut 30€ mehr als noch vor 2Monaten.



Wie kommst du darauf ?  
Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH100)

Bin auch auf Tests gespannt...auch wenn ich mehr nach dem Eisberg schiele..


----------



## Andrej (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf ?
> Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH100)



z.B.als der Kühler herauskam hat er bei Mindfactory noch 87€ gekostet und nun 120€


----------



## Hagal (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

Ganz einfach weil AiO-Waküs sich immer besser Verkaufen, wo viel Nachfrage ist kann der Preis auch mal Steigen.

mfg


----------



## ct5010 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*



lol2k schrieb:


> Würde mich über einen Test freuen!
> Den H100 habe ich seit über einem Jahr verbaut und bin zufrieden! Bin gespannt ob Corsair deutlich bessere Werte erreicht mit dem neuen Modell!


 
Jep, ich würde mich über einen Test natürlich auch sehr freuen, ist ja ein sehr interessantes Produkt. Mal schauen, wie sich der H100i jetzt gegen die großen Luftkühler wie Silver Arrow SB-E und BQT DRP2 schlägt 

Schade aber, dass sie nicht auch schon langsam auf größere Radis (140/280) setzen, würde alles noch einmal verfeinern, aber ich denke, auch so wird sich die AiO-WaKü recht gut schlagen, wenn man bedenkt, dass sozusagen leichte Abwandlungen der im Handel erhältlichen Corsair SP120-Lüfter zu finden sind.


----------



## DannyL (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

ich werde mir sicher nun die H100i zusammen mit dem Shinobi XL holen, hatte ja schon die H100 im Auge


----------



## MasterSax (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

Hoffe es gibt da keine Pumpen geräusche mehr oder rattern ... wie bei meiner H100


----------



## Cuddleman (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf ?
> Corsair Hydro Series H100 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH100)
> 
> Bin auch auf Tests gespannt...auch wenn ich mehr nach dem Eisberg schiele..



Waren am Freitag 120€ und am Samstag auch, ganz speziell bei MF. Die letzten anderen Tage, habe ich keinen Grund gehabt dort nach dem H100 zu recherchieren.


----------



## PC-Profi (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

also ich hab auch die H100 und bei mir gibt es kein rattern, obwohl sich alle Lüfter Langsam und somit sehr Leise drehn höre ich nichts von der Pumpe...die Lüfter habe ich ausgetauscht...bin mit meinem Silent PC und der H100 sehr zufrieden...


----------



## Sauerland (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Jep, ich würde mich über einen Test natürlich auch sehr freuen, ist ja ein sehr interessantes Produkt. Mal schauen, wie sich der H100i jetzt gegen die großen Luftkühler wie Silver Arrow SB-E und BQT DRP2 schlägt
> 
> Schade aber, dass sie nicht auch schon langsam auf größere Radis (140/280) setzen, würde alles noch einmal verfeinern, aber ich denke, auch so wird sich die AiO-WaKü recht gut schlagen, wenn man bedenkt, dass sozusagen leichte Abwandlungen der im Handel erhältlichen Corsair SP120-Lüfter zu finden sind.



Wieso leichte Abwandlungen der Lüfter.

Bei Alternate hab ich die SP120er Lüfter angeschaut. Die drehen mit 2.350U/min haben einen statischen Druck von 3,1mm/H²O, so wie doch auch bei der H100 angegeben.

Die neue H100i hat nun einen neueren Lüfter. Der ist der Hammer, dreht bis zu 2.700U/min bei einem statischen Druck von 4,1mm/H²O und sollen angeblich 35db laut sein, was ich bei der Drehzahl ernsthaft bezweifel.

Ich hab bei meiner Wakü auf Lüfter von CoolerMaster zurück gegriffen, welche mit ca. 2.000U/min bei einem statischen Druck von 2,98mm/H²O arbeiten. Dank der Lüftersteuerung laufen die jetzt sehr ruhig (niedrigeDrehzahl) welche im im Sommer bei Bedarf dann hochdrehe. Der statische Druck ist halt wegen der Lamelen notwendig.

Allerdings haben mir die CoolerMaster Lüfter nur einen Bruchteil von dem gekostet, was Corsair für die SP120 verlangt. Sollten die SP120L erhältich sein, werde ich bestimmt auf die umrüsten, alleine wegen der Leistungsreserve im Sommer in meiner Dachgeschoss Wohnung.


Gruß


----------



## dovahkiin (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

Hm, mal sehen, ob iwann mal zum Übertakten son Teil reinkommt, oder lieber ein Silver Arrow/ Dark Rock Pro...


----------



## Netboy (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

Alles Spielzeug


----------



## fleshless909 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*



Sauerland schrieb:


> Die drehen mit 2.350U/min haben einen statischen Druck von 3,1mm/H²O, so wie doch auch bei der H100 angegeben.
> 
> Die neue H100i hat nun einen neueren Lüfter. Der ist der Hammer, dreht bis zu 2.700U/min bei einem statischen Druck von 4,1mm/H²O und sollen angeblich 35db laut sein, was ich bei der Drehzahl ernsthaft bezweifel.
> 
> Ich hab bei meiner Wakü auf Lüfter von CoolerMaster zurück gegriffen, welche mit ca. 2.000U/min bei einem statischen Druck von 2,98mm/H²O arbeiten. Dank der Lüftersteuerung laufen die jetzt sehr ruhig (niedrigeDrehzahl) welche im im Sommer bei Bedarf dann hochdrehe. Der statische Druck ist halt wegen der Lamelen notwendig.



Wenn schon dann richtig 4,1 daPa oder 41 Pa.
Wichtiger ist das Luftmenge/Drehzahl Verhältniss.
Der Statische Druck bewegt sich ab 50% max. Drehzahl bei 80% aufwärts (Motorkennlinie).
Entscheidend ist immer die Luftmenge dann der Druck bzw. Strömungswiederstand.
Aber alles in allem kein schlechtes Produkt würde ich sagen.


----------



## violinista7000 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die News wäre, dass Corsair die Dinge leise gemacht hat. Ich musste meine erste H100 zurückschicken, weil sie schrecklich laut war. Die andere Pumpe ist etwas leiser, aber es klingt wie ein Diesel Motor im Gehäuse. Mit der Hilfe ein Kabel vom Akasa habe ich der Strom auf 10V verringert, damit ist die Pumpe leiser geworden, aber trotzdem bleibt sie wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. November 2012)

Ich bin viel mehr auf den Coolermaster Eisberg gespannt. Der könnte eine Ecke besser und leiser werden.


----------



## BlackNeo (7. November 2012)

Die Cooler Master Eisberg oder die Kraken X60 von NZXT sind auf jeden Fall interessanter.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (13. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

Hi!

Ich verstehe die Corsair Hersteller mal voll nicht.
Die ganezen H Modelle haben das mist Problem das die Pumpe Rattert.
Ich selber hatte 3x eine H100 hier.
Die erste beim Einschalten = Ratterte wie sau.
Die zweite kickte sich ins Rattern nach guten 8 wochen.
Die dritte, war wie die erste.

Was ich echt nicht verstehe, wieso beheben die bei Corsair nicht das Problem mit der Pumpe, 
und werfen dann neue Modelle auf den Markt.
Die sollten erstmal die bekannten Mängel beheben.

Ich habe nun wieder eine Antec H20-920 (hatte ich vor der H100 auch schon mal),
welche weder Ratterten noch vom Strom her gedrosselt werden müssen, das diese nicht Rattern oder später mit anfangen.

Und @ BlackNeo....

Ja sehe ich im grunde auch so, nur schreckt der preis nen bissel ab.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

@AMD vs Intel:
Kompakt-Waküs sind und waren schon immer ausgesprochene Billigprodukte - kannste vergleichen mit dem was im Baumarkt ganz unten in den Regalen oder bei den Sonderangeboten der Eigenmarken zu finden ist. Funktioniert - aber nur schlecht (manchmal auch gar nicht) und hält im Regelfall nicht lang. Dafür ist´s halt ausgesprochen billig. Wie beim Werkzeugkauf im Baumarkt gilt also auch hier: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal (in deinem Fall sogar vier mal und ich wage zu prophezeien, dass selbst das noch nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein wird).

Qualität ist bei solchen Massenprodukten, die vor allem auf niedrigen Preis getrimmt sein müssen, damit sie sich noch rentabel verkaufen lassen, einfach nicht drin. Man kann auch daraus, dass du zufällig bei mehreren Kompakt-Waküs von CoolIT-Systems (derzeitiger Lieferant von Corsair) mehr Probleme hattest, als mit einer Asetek (derzeitiger Lieferant von Antec), nicht schließen, dass das generell so wäre. Die beiden großen Kompakt-Wakü-Hersteller nehmen sich da nichts und bei beiden krankt es an den Randbedingungen, obwohl wahrscheinlich beide auch brauchbare Waküs bauen könnten - aber eben nicht zu dem Preis. 

Man kann jedenfalls nicht erwarten, dass man für dieses kleine Geld, für das man andernorts gerade mal eine anständige Pumpe bekommt, ebenfalls eine anständige Pumpe inkl. dem ganzen Rest einer Wakü erhält. Das ist einfach nicht wirtschaftlich machbar. Eine leise und zuverlässige Pumpe ist tatsächlich aufwändiger zu fertigen als einen billige, die nur irgendwie ne Zeit lang funktionieren soll. Von der Vermeidung großer Serienstreuungen wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen. Das kostet einfach Geld und ganz nebenbei sind die Pumpen in Kompakt-Waküs auch derart im Bauraum beschränkt, dass eigentlich nichts besseres zu erwarten ist. Dazu kommen dann noch die standardmäßigen Nachteile der Kompakt-Waküs (enge Lamellenabstände der Radiatoren, zu wenig Fläche für leise und dennoch gute Kühlleistung, i. d. R. feste Verschlauchung, prinzipbedingt keine Entkopplung, etc. pp.)


----------



## mo5qu1to (14. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

Bis zu 2700 RPM!? Das heißt natürlich, dass diese Kompaktwakü auf diese Lüfter und Drehzahlen hin optimiert ist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man die noch vernünftig regeln kann, ohne enorm an Kühlleistung zu verlieren. Wäre nichts für mich, ich bekomm mittlerweile schon Probleme damit, wenn Lüfter mit mehr als 700 RPM laufen.


----------



## msiegberg (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

Hi zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für die H100i. Hat Sie zufällig schon jemand verbaut und erste Erfahrungen? Vor allem brauche ich eine Frage beantwortet: der Kühler wird ja mit SATA an den Strom angeschlossen sowie via 3Pin an den CPU Lüfter des Motherboards. Die beiden mitgelieferten Lüfter (auch mit 3Pin Anschluss) werden ja direkt an die Pumpe angeschlossen. An der Pumpe sind aber 2x 8 Pin Anschlüsse. Jeder dieser Anschlüsse soll 2 Lüfter steuern. Da 8Pin kann man davon ausgehen, dass von der Pumpe ausgehend die Lüfter via 4PIN PWM gesteuert werden?

Also wenn ich z.B. die mitgelieferten Lüfter durch z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence PWM Lüfter tausche, wäre das möglich. Hat jemand schon den Lüfter und kann mir bestätigen, dass das 8Pin Adapter Kabel an die Pumpe am anderen Ende jweils 2x 4Pin hat. Vielen Dank.

MfG,
Michael


----------



## TECHZ77 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*

ich freu mich auf die neuen lüfter


----------



## bentrop (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Corsair stellt mit Hydro H100i und H80i neue Komplettwasserkühlungen vor*



msiegberg schrieb:


> Da 8Pin kann man davon ausgehen, dass von der Pumpe ausgehend die Lüfter via 4PIN PWM gesteuert werden?
> 
> Also wenn ich z.B. die mitgelieferten Lüfter durch z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence PWM Lüfter tausche, wäre das möglich. Hat jemand schon den Lüfter und kann mir bestätigen, dass das 8Pin Adapter Kabel an die Pumpe am anderen Ende jweils 2x 4Pin hat. Vielen Dank.
> 
> MfG, Michael



ja von der Pumpe aus gehn 2 Kabel auf je x2 4Pin, für 4 Lüfter.
Alle 4 können somit auch  über CorsairLink 2 gesteuert werden, falls du dieses auch nutz.
Wobei CorsairLink2 zumindest bei mir noch nicht ganz so toll funkts und trotz sehr guter kühlung fehler angezeigt werden die nicht da sind.

Falls noch interessant: 
Die Kühlung ist bei mir bei einem i7 3770k @ 4429Mhz (ändere das immer mal)
bei normal Betrieb bei ca. 30°c
bei z.B. FarCry3 in FullHD UltraSettings und Grafiktreiber einstellungen sehr hoch  bei max. 70°c 


lautstärke ist ok, stört mich nicht muss aber jeder selber wissen meine GTX 690 wird lauter ^^

grüße --- Bentrop


----------

